
The Myth of Developer Productivity (2018) - doitLP
https://nortal.com/blog/the-myth-of-developer-productivity/
======
doitLP
I’m currently struggling with our startup’s CTO over this point. He is from
BigMediaCorp and wants a way to account for our developer spend. Tracking
story points is his method.

Hopefully I can argue the points in this excellent article successfully,
before our culture gets too badly off course.

